

FAA appeals civil drone case ruling in Huerta v. Pirker - andymoe
http://www.faa.gov/news/press_releases/news_story.cfm?newsId=15894

======
andymoe
There is a large thread on DIYDrones.com re the ruling and appeal as well if
anyone is interested in seeing some community reaction.
[http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/commercial-drones-are-
le...](http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/commercial-drones-are-legal-in-the-
us-court-roles)

